# Why Is Supergirl A Skinny Little Model? Why Couldn't She Be A Bad-Ass MMA Fighter?



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.

That's the problem with most of these television shows. Besides the fact that these shows are riddled with commercials, I can't stand the fact that everyone looks like rejects from Zoolander.




I just don't think Supergirl should look like she's afraid to break a nail. Find someone who looks like she could crush your skull with her thighs. If you want guys to watch the series and buy your junk, cast someone who looks like Ronda Rousey for Christ sake.

And don't get me started about that faggot The Flash. What a wimp.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2015)

agreed that she should look something like Rhonda Rousy.Hollywood seems to always fuck up the casting of superhero characters in film these days. they never should have allowed tim burton near a batman movie.i still cant get over it to this day how he cast short,skinny runt, half balding receding hairline michael keaton for tall,muscular,handsome,full set of hair bruce wayne.he only cast him cause he was friends with him,he did not care about making the best casting choice possible.

now back to the OP,first hollywood screws it up in the movies with supergirl casting helen slater who was a skinny wimp as well but could not act worth a shit either.

Hollywood is repeating history again with supergirl.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

b


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> agreed that she should look something like Rhonda Rousy.Hollywood seems to always fuck up the casting of superhero characters in film these days. they never should have allowed tim burton near a batman movie.i still cant get over it to this day how he cast short,skinny runt, half balding receding hairline michael keaton for tall,muscular,handsome,full set of hair bruce wayne.he only cast him cause he was friends with him,he did not care about making the best casting choice possible.
> 
> now back to the OP,first hollywood screws it up in the movies with supergirl casting helen slater who was a skinny wimp as well but could not act worth a shit either.
> 
> Hollywood is repeating history again with supergirl.


So far Michael Keaton has been the best Batman. They opted for Ben Afleck in the latest go around. George Clooney sucked. You'd think they would have learned.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2015)

The only reason I can think of is Supergirl, originally, was a teenager, and they want to maintain the age level.

I agree, she should be a bit beefier, and since she isn't in high school, should look a bit older.

To supplement the thread, how about a list of suggestions for an established actress better suited.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > agreed that she should look something like Rhonda Rousy.Hollywood seems to always fuck up the casting of superhero characters in film these days. they never should have allowed tim burton near a batman movie.i still cant get over it to this day how he cast short,skinny runt, half balding receding hairline michael keaton for tall,muscular,handsome,full set of hair bruce wayne.he only cast him cause he was friends with him,he did not care about making the best casting choice possible.
> ...



Everybody knows Kevin Conroy was the best Batman.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > agreed that she should look something like Rhonda Rousy.Hollywood seems to always fuck up the casting of superhero characters in film these days. they never should have allowed tim burton near a batman movie.i still cant get over it to this day how he cast short,skinny runt, half balding receding hairline michael keaton for tall,muscular,handsome,full set of hair bruce wayne.he only cast him cause he was friends with him,he did not care about making the best casting choice possible.
> ...



obviously you have a mancrush on keaton the fact you ignored everything i posted.

wrong.christian bale is the best so far hands down,no contest and this is why. Keaton was a good Batman but a horrible Bruce Wayne acting nothing like him. Kilmer was a better batman because he at least LOOKED the part.Kilmer was just the opposite,good Bruce Wayne but not a very good Batman. you did get Clooney right though.Clooney sucked in both roles.

Bale however was the only one of the four who was great in BOTH roles.He was great as BOTH Bruce Wayne AND Batman.

You have been taken to school son.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
> Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.
> 
> ...



I agree that Ronda Rousey would make a MUCH better super hero character.  However, a person must be able to act too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...





Its neck and neck with Conroy and Bale but yeah I guess i would say Conroy has the slight edge over Bale.

Conroy was EASILY leaps and bounds better than Clooney,Kilmer,and Keaton though.thats not even debatable.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I thought Keaton made a decent enough Bruce Wayne as he could given the script. I still love those two Batman movies, but there wasn't much substance to Bruce Wayne in them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The only reason I can think of is Supergirl, originally, was a teenager, and they want to maintain the age level.
> 
> I agree, she should be a bit beefier, and since she isn't in high school, should look a bit older.
> 
> To supplement the thread, how about a list of suggestions for an established actress better suited.



since she isnt  even in high school thats even more unnacceptable that she isnt beefier


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Keaton did nothing unique in Batman as Bruce Wayne.He just copied Reeves performance in superman acting like a dorky goof in public and macho as Batman.Thats not Batman at all.Kilmers portrayel was much more accurate.

It cant be debated though that Bale was hands down better than all three of them combined.thats no contest.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> ...




She has a few years to study for the part.

I worry about the stuntmen/villains.

She did a good job pulling her punches in Expendables 3, but she was only in a few scenes


----------



## Anathema (Oct 4, 2015)

Look at the source material. That's what pretty nuch EVERY director fails to do. Supergirl doesn't look like Ronda Rousey in the comics. She looks quite a bit like this actress, except with actual tits.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Well, if she could pull it off, she would be great in that role, IMO.  I really like her.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



My point was that the script didn't allow Keaton to do much with Bruce Wayne. Christopher Nolan's Batman movies on the other hand were almost more Bruce Wayne movies than Batman.


----------



## Anathema (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, if she could pull it off, she would be great in that role, IMO.  I really like her.​



Rousey might be able to pull the acting off. Howevrr, the character is not a badass like Rousey is. Read the comics.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Perhaps Jeanette McCrudy?

Pictures & Photos of Jennette McCurdy - IMDb


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if she could pull it off, she would be great in that role, IMO.  I really like her.​
> ...



I'm not familiar at all with the comics, so you have a point there.  I probably will not read the comics though.  Lol.  I'm a little too old to be reading comics, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I don't know who she is and have never seen her in anything, so I couldn't say.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Nope........they never even had a real Batcave while Bale was Batman. Keaton was pretty decent when it came to being Bruce Wayne because he was trying to be what he was, a spoiled rich guy with a split personality. Bale, also, felt that his raspy voice would disguise who he was. All it did was make him sound ridiculous.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Or Olivia Holt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> ...


In TV shows that's not as important as you think.

But Ronda has been in two action flicks already and did just fine.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I agree.  I hated that about Christian Bale as Batman.  His voice is just annoying to me.  It's funny because one of his Batman movies was just on a little while ago, and I was wondering why does he have to talk like that?  It's so annoying!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




One of the Disney BratPack.

ICarly, Sam&Cat series


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Other than the stupid voice, I liked Christian Bale as Batman though.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Oh well, I don't watch Disney shows anymore.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The only reason I can think of is Supergirl, originally, was a teenager, and they want to maintain the age level.
> 
> I agree, she should be a bit beefier, and since she isn't in high school, should look a bit older.
> 
> To supplement the thread, how about a list of suggestions for an established actress better suited.


They're trying to pull in children and teenagers......the 90210 crowd. The kids that are too busy texting to watch TV.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Grandkids.

Like to know what they're watching

and both ladies are gymnasts.

as is 

*Paris Berelc *


----------



## Anathema (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not familiar at all with the comics, so you have a point there.  I probably will not read the comics though.  Lol.  I'm a little too old to be reading comics, I think.



I don't really expect you to read them. My point was that I have no use for tv or movie directors who CREATE new versions of characters rather than using the character that already exists. Especially characters that have been around for decades and are well known like Batman or Supergirl.

This is actually the main reason why 2 of ny favorite book series will never be on the screen.... tbe authors will not allow their characters to be reimagined.


----------



## Correll (Oct 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
> Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.
> 
> ...




If the powers the character has are from some BS super powers, than actual build is irrelevant.

Now, someone like Captain America? Or Batman? Yes, they need to be built.

But Supergirl is magic. It would make no more sense that a mma badass could fly to the moon and stop a speeding locomotive than a twiggy model.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Other than the stupid voice, I liked Christian Bale as Batman though.


Yup.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't mind a fairly skinny Supergirl, but she should have SOME muscle. Ronda Rousey is probably too big. She would make a better She-Hulk.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2015)

I never minded Bale's Batman voice one way or the other. It was kinda just... there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2015)

Duh.  She has super strength, bubbas and bubbettes.

She gets to the tiny minus petite super cutest super girl in the cutest outfit, and all the other girls can just eat their shorts.  Or hers, for that matter.  She swings both ways.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> I never minded Bale's Batman voice one way or the other. It was kinda just... there.



I don't like it.  I'm always like, what's he saying? What?  Lol.  He's like, bah-bah-bah.  Nope, I don't see a need for the raspy sounding old guy voice.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Duh.  She has super strength, bubbas and bubbettes.
> 
> She gets to the tiny minus petite super cutest super girl in the cutest outfit, and all the other girls can just eat their shorts.  Or hers, for that matter.  She swings both ways.



Well she's not supposed to be Betty Boop either!


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I never minded Bale's Batman voice one way or the other. It was kinda just... there.
> ...



I thought it sounded like Bale was trying his own take on the Kevin Conroy Batman voice, and overdoing it. Conroy has kinda become the staple for what people think Batman should sound like.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



I don't know what he's trying to do, but I wish he'd stop!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


What if Batman sounded like Mike Tyson?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Then it would be a comedy!


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Just once they should just go for it. I wanna see one movie with Andy Dick as Batman.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2015)

Wasn't George Hamilton as Zorro, the Gay Blade bad enough?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Or just have Adam West do it now!  Lol!  Get off my lawn, whippersnappers!  I'm the Batman!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Why not Pee Wee Herman?


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



His crime fighting would be limited to stopping people from parking in handicapped spaces.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUExQWFhUXGB8bFxgYGBoeGhoYHCIYGBwfHCAYHiggHRolHBobITEhJykrLi4uGh8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywkHCQsNCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLDgsKywsLCwrLDcrLCs3LP/AABEIAOkAoAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAgMEBgcBAP/EAEAQAAECBAQDBQUHBAECBwAAAAECEQADITEEEkFRBWFxBhMigZGhscHR8AcUIzJCUuFicoLxFTOSFiRDU6Kywv/EABkBAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAQMEBf/EAB0RAQEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAABAhEDITESE0H/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AMUlLKXSzhTUPsI+tYbIo7Qs1pDsmTmoDVwBsSdDt/uAblS3u7b7RLOHWgqAZwBVLEEXB86dIO8G4NPXLSpEhRSWIUGyq03ibjOzmMK1TBh1DNVkgMDsA/sgKnOPj/YCSRlsOnKFy5SlKII8VG2JGh62f5xNPD1B+8QoKD0UCGfkbGkRZuFLZ0pUzMq4Onw90BBaz2ffp7WaEkX1blEuYsqUpSmJN2oS2v8Ad/MSpHA58wFUmUpaCWcNQ/OogBrFIBeiqeWvmPlCdWI+tYXMSyjmSxBZQ56ilrGELO2o1gOJWRqw+MO9x4VHVLOP6Tr6+8QgS3IFvh1gthOBYqaAqXJVlKWBLBx/kQ/WAEqmkpAIHI60/wB+wQpLChKiOTX0vEnGcLmyS06WpJIYZqB+RFD0iEQxIIqLwHFDkzawlReJstRGZILZwBViDcsDoYZwuAmTV5JaStVSANhAe7ylBoyumh6w0VA1JLv7NIKnsti//YX7PnCZvZzFJBUqQoJSHJpYX1gBQjub093SPZqav8IUkOSL7dRAKUDrpQUiRgtrpNwff9WhmWurXHPT+Yewk3Kbtam/18IDbOyigjAy1gfllk+YzGsDsB2xnFaEqQhQWoJYBjVg4qa1fyid2VnJ+4yiapEsk0unxE06Qrs5jMNPzHDyglSAD+QAsp6hukAz9oMlHdImD86VZeoUC/owPrGdJU5ynW4e+0He3eMmqnmWrwolF0pGuZmUTvpyrAPCYJwSHCrjnpAQ/wDjhVSah6bxevs+w5Thy4Z5qj5MiKxLUXIIvt8Iv/ZTiOHk4IzJqkoSJhcnUsmg3PIQGO48FM6dcHvFtTXMT8vWImS3SvLSLbK4yg97LkYdc7vCt3clllJoEh0tlpXWH/8AgJ7P/wAZMrrlzH/tFX5xm435oL2TwiJuMlpWHDFRB1IDsdxYxee1nEsVJ7tUiUFpL5zlKiCNGFg2sU6QEpnBTLw81CqApJFqJUFeIXIfnaLRJ7ZpSQmfLUhX7keJJ0o1fKsbGBeO7YypuGVKnSVKmKBdIZKRspy5B1YO1Yoxl2egOsbBi8BIx8lwygQci28SVD20OhjIsgdjSpdvrQwDSwziLN9niD99Sk08Kr9BFeVqR5EWa311i29jZYl4xCEKc92oqbUsCPR7QFh7XdoJmDXLSlEtQUkklTuC7UYxW8R2+nLCkd3KAUFB/FTMCHYmLj2l7US8OUJmS1KKgSCnLu2sUftj2llYmWhEtCklKySTlY0ajGAq5sBtHCGNIdRL1s1z8R8YbZjXzaAdSkkK3Feo1+cPYOoa7PlGu7efwhlBFiWe55w6gKBy2N+XI84DT+z/ABeQnh6EGagK7pQylVQWNOtR6iAnYTiPdTUEqGUjIo7AgV6AtFSlTSKEHK9aPy9R84sHDEqQliATYHQi/tFowXDtl3U4y1y5iFKDpUAQSpJrblX1gJg8NQABtj036xP4JNCPFQks40G3s9YIrnoYlKQXcK8w3rr5wFSTIeayXABodtb69YvXBfu6cJMEwJWnO+U1qwLtpUGImH4dKlgrd1AUJPs5mIXG565ctKCZaEFThJcLWaP4nYNpvGZeKwm6LcJWgH8NAQCbJSw90Xns+rMX2jKj+FLSudMWhCx4cpyktdzcxd+w2Llhu7mqUlV0rUVMeWbxA3pY+UcMZfXtzs1qK39uOCQZkiYkMsBQUQLg5WfpWM04TPBmoRNrLKwFVIZ6ODo3wjcPtV4UqbhwpCSog1AD0Y1jOOD/AGdzFMucpSAQ6UywCrepWQkdLmOn1J68353LxZ8Tj8NhZJl4XKogHKEkkAn9SlanXnGd43hUshkpqVAlqqoCKE6F3MGcWsI1cm4+rX9sCcfiGcj3UP8AMdXHWulfVhlIVW1x05bwb7J4pCMYlS1hKQlXiVRqUgdjsQkjK5ULgkNXUCtnPnSB65dq00PL6+MBqPFJ3Dp6gqZNlKKQw/EIYHoYE8RwXC+6mGWZWcIOVphPiYswe7tFJlSyshCEgkhqXOr110hGOw3dTFy1BlJUUkaOKEOa3gIq70do8ecdRNIblaOLvAOBTl2H1yhxLqAuctB74ZUi/wA4XImMRR615/zAEeHy8yrnZ31cNeLPJnZ0pl0CrJV1sC+hNtj1it4SYkLc/lJqRfmG/c2msEUrzqYauOVfp4A9woZvzBiKKBBcGx5vQekEJKMoHiJBoXu4s41gKjFAKaapTj8yg2Y7Xd6sITw3Gd6QSrKR+atCB8tYwXrByytNQmtAwry/ygN9onBe9+7hJquYEGr0LAsLMHJJ6bRYeCMpm0L+1x9c4i9r0rJCRVSBnASQ4St0qA5sxHSF8bh3loa7U8GlzsPLlEhPdgd2WdizehER+xa5eHBlskeJyQGcm5iLhMTiMQJiJq5ZCPwykJZaJidblwebRHlYNTlt6x5rbK+jjhMp20z7wF2isce4ee/ROClIEtJUpQNCl0kpI1oCX0bnBHhYIljeAv2hY8SMMVEsZv4ZBtlqolt2p/kIqz6cJl+dtjGeLY7vFk2cv66DXYQGxs8qFSzaQZxeAIIY0d3AgcuQMwzA+J3AGoZ2G2o849Dy3vtCRLKnCQSAHV5bQ+iUcpSDQ+j38o9hk5VDxOx/xV9fKCClpD5Qw9/SDA5SVoUFI8KmKgQWI0caitfdDM8KSFBSQSuuY1UCCczHdzXekEBhiAZhScgLZtCo2D3I3aziziB89agMprYvdjah5hh6bQDBAuDs28NKUTDi2rXVxzeOIRqxYQD+FmAgpUMxP5ep0879RzhqWAb2bWOrQUkag1S2r/GFT2IChQsxrR/eHgHJSnarmm9f5ibh5wJbM2b39Tp1iBkZIUPP2t9dIkISKOoPqemresBLm4krPiHiCau7ONOWoMT+FzEhaFDwnXUE+dC4v/MQ5MlYyKFcx6sq7V9ennFp4R2dVMVROVLgA+RNN6ewQFi4Nikpyqeodg5Zi1CBTQe2JWNxSDPSvNdIChqAC2nKIs/hC5f5Bm0Uomgo5oNGD8ob4hwxSJXeqvRgBQA+0hi4gKzieLzZeOnqQFNMWVBISSeWtaVpvFs4fxqblMxUsFASVd4LECpepY6NFOxmNWt1JAE1BdxTOAAEtzABBHQxHT2uUJZTMYlRchOpJfx6Ny1jhli9nHnGp/8AiMSZCFrDqKXCBck6DpAubNOKlleNCTnDIlg0lC7g/v1KuUVWbi5K+6nIVMUoo8Wb8qFapQAA6aOT0AtDGM4tMmKqWH7R6326R1wx1Hm587ctQUw/Z9czMlMyXNSzAVSTu705QG4n2TxSCAMPMUBYoGYHzRRqO0FeH8UEtJbQViw4bGLyZiXNyNOkXpx+mX4jg80WQvVgUkMBe42rA5YIsX2MbjInhSM48aDcXa1wYy/tXwZOHVmSkmVNLS1P+RTgqSd/DZ9OkLNNxy2rMzEUqGLuOTjTao+mhgC4v7olSMPmSS4oWJ0HN4ZnyikEjRWnP3i0YpHVpb5R4nm8Oz5ZBGoYMdCN+kNpLV9n1pAdS2rvo3tjqTWzvf8A3DirlgwFSkixNCN22jstJOgNGHl8WgJXDpQWyXA6lklJoa6FN36wRVwsS1qlqAzIuUmh6HUbcjCOH4T8KWssxUpFzmBZwFJbUAkGsF8TKUma9cpQFPfwhI3pejc4i5d6dZx35252dwTlZUr8MZcwzBKiATlId3Y+8xf5/GZcuTkkkAA3YBjaKDgpiZbrmyytc0NJlghmSaP/AE3d76QY/wCOmKCQrJnAZRDJTd/MjfZoTLZnx/KzcM42kB1k56hIPSujjaBGO4qJjpmKOR3oWtavWGMdg80tKZTzVks6VJBUQzhy3UuRQdYO9n+zkuWe9nkLUA4T+hGrAaq5n+Yr1xtkUDtLwueUoWZRliZM7vDpzeNbsKglw9CCdDDkn7LsZ3Sps/JISlJJCi66bhNB6xbe1Us4zGYOQQS6iSE3TmcuNiAkegix/aDxMpw4lk+OYfEx0DZvJ6esXMf6fpdaZZiEBCUBJZKBbyv1+cdwOGZKlG7eg2hvFHOoDRNVdf0p8zXomCuJGWSrdi8EK2cSygNFKT73jQ+FzgosCMzO24jOuJSsqZKt1fCLVJkqmykqlHLNlh0HfkYQo3JxX3WaNZUzQ2B2gpxnsyjEyZktCqKGZKT+8VSRrf3wEwmLTjsOoEZVD8ydUrETuyXFCfwl/wDUl23N6ecUlkkk5R4fMK/Lr57xHxPhqknKscqcjzEWHtvwsYWeO5cSlpKkOHrZSR0Jbo0Vhb1BtS1usc3bZ+UpLKC8xOVkgfu57MIi5a0Y9aR1iQ7eb1hG8BdcNgBMQcoRmajkeICwc2Ir1tA1GGylVGq7784j4fHnRSQNiKkbelIaVjyd+ovyaAsnAMJKWsSlOAojKRcLBfWjEEjpF+4t2Yl90lCUFYHmTzjIpWPV4V1BDDodI3zsrjETpCFpOZwAp944cmPb18PJrFm3HsIZI71ErM2VLt4QKswYV3pA7CcZUoLExag84Zn5BT35Bo1DieGdTuU3fY9QYyfthKkylCTJBzZ86zmLB3AFbO5jOPfiubWrltZOBYwqnrQ/gQFqAbom+rveLNiZmXu0G6jX0MUzsFgV98sfpyJSaWcgt/8AEwb4rxBYnZkLCVIfKWCgCNwaEGx5PHp/j599GewmSbjMRiCSVSlCWgaAKTmJ6+EAee8VntxxLvcSoCol+ENWuvnmeIvEe3Imy1ImS04aaVJUifIDfiS7ZhcpZVj+6C2D4rgsXNAxqRh8UiYlMxSKS5h0z6MrRVDWJ/T+Ov43W5VTw6XLO7Fy2qraaBmgr2k4XOkIR3sspE0Ogn2g7KtQ1rFu4r2qw0jEKUOH/jooVLZA6gJcHkpuhgHx3tjNxqe7mplJluDlSkk0Lu6iS/MNFuKj9qTlloRqkg+xvcfZBXstxFsqugMRO3GG/CRMANDlV8DArsxi6lMP632LdxuUcHOTi5IJlLpNSLdYm8SUEql4qSfCbt6wvhuIStJkzDmSoawK4Y+HmqwU4/hrDyFH3PGpEftNw6ZuCRiEfpWFBtAtkrH/AHBMZcJhCa1Gu4f+Y08OrCYvCLqUoK0bsKn3D0jMcNMRm/ESpSCDQFiCRQ15sfWJq8fCcKU5mW5BDAi/thtUshv6g4jqU1SCQ25sP4jkzSxB+Oh6RijvoHdjr05GPBdmLMBptv6xwqYlvdr9GPA26QDiFKckaj1Hzi69h+1CsKoJUfw1gKroagiKTnatnqPra4g12emAqSGzKSp0JLeNP60DR2AI59YnObi+PL5yadxviq5ktUxAISlJUQQatU5Tz6GMnxE3PMUtwt6mjO4diDszbUjaMDPkCVnSod1ldQNigjbQ6Nq8Y9xjBCSvPLB7klwKOkftPziOKer5st1dPs84kVKxBeuVJIpQ1AY+tOUBOKcQaaoO9SI59ns5KZkxQNMqXH9RKgl+hrCp/ZtfdInqmS0hVctStjYlgz8njrbJHCYXK9K3xBY7pX7+9B/xCTbzNfKGFcUzqmKnDOVpAocoBSAElgKsBDXFFgqZL5UkgE3PNtIhRnrp3j01GSvE4jC4XOgzFpTMYpSVqEoZMubK9i/TzgbhcZLXTvQ5iF2R7R44TkKlzlNIQaFikS6OGsatU7RJMsmuVJOYnMwBudusbijl1vabxqXnw60kvRxXWKBgp5lrCxoaxoocotcVa2sZ9OZE1YIdL1jajFouGSmbLC5ZFod4thPvUgJNJqKoVqFfKKf2c4yJKmCvATY6RepSQrxoNDWKib0F8N4j3iZc5QZaD3c8cleFT9RXyMZ1iJORRD2JF9qaaxfOJy+5nCZaVO8K/wClWhMVDiCMmImIUKKNdw9XGl/dGVWIYk0jsxIBpb2wooYsoNvyBhtatNolZwM8OSwKi+vpr7Ybz8qiHJSy4UmhTY7bPvtAO4VaWyrFLg+/yMSEqKKprl8SVdLHcG3mIg5jbTbaDiES0yklROVbObs2h2BgCnDsesy3WWC1FQQLB6+jksNIZ4jPBlkiosRHJ04E0ZtIC4meQVJjfE+iXDVypOHxJSsFSkysg1fMvMOop5QNxPFFFKUhSsgFnp/EC5iqw9Kl5lITuRGWbVLZ4dxmHAIZTkgEg89jYxF+7qYliA7ecTOJq/GPKnpEuSFLSUhLgisNGx/7KJgGKKFAFK0EKfbbzjTsTw7CiauWJaDlCVWDgLzBjrdBjBUz5mHmeBRSRsYt/Ynja5uKmlRPjlAf9ppfqfWMxl+m52XBfcVwDDqDIdP9qj7i8U7HdhsqyuTPClEHwTEfm5U/3Fhm48JospKdainpEfFzgoVXmQbKFx57x104TKxTl9klLSFIl3v3cxJAI0IWxHk8SMHw7F4TxJKsmoWnMlv8CSnq0KmcZmSJ1fEr2T0DfaaBrrY6QZldo0qoFOCM0s7pNCOqTQ9RGK3TqVy8ZLMpYCFTBRiClR/dLUkkFtr8ozvtAVd4ywywAlf9yXBPnB3iq8q3QGCy7Jo6x0so3CruG1aB/aScZypc0MVrBEyjOoAeJtHSx6gxlbiBTg/iJvvc+kMwtQbaOARKy0qrDpBWVEGt2s+/+oZcEnSHAtrsW0Iv1gOhRN9YkyQoUdhc6j0sf5iNmHlrXT6aHJjpI1DeE8v9wDyJqgGAtXK/n4dfKI+ImOX9YUuRZVnqHIqOXPlDmCwwXmCzlYMF6BWmb+k2fSAHqgxhJLFC6UFeVIF4rDqlqKVgpULg/VRzixycKlMqWomq0AAC9iX9kGVX8QslRO5eOy1KH6iOhheIS1tKEGGVMbGDS5/iqS5EE+xqgMRW2Q/CAySx3hUjEKlqzIJSd41lnS6cUxiUq8NNK1qbE8qGIUriBQpkrBHq4bQHW77RX18Vmn8yn6hOlRpvCE45YLgh+g1rG/Sfkb4zOC0gvUVSdjA2RjCliLvmA/q/UOihpERWLUbtDWY6dYy1UmlpxOJRMlmrOKHY3HmDALETMyPEXWlTdQXIPq/qIbS4JDEPcbHzhJUCaOd4WkmnE1IITQXhDAPWFlZL6UY9IbN7RjSjU778/SFOGvXnCUpOlxWEp+ucApRoN/ePKHAonXkKxe+A8A4fNwqFrVMEwoVmyzLL/taiWggrsZw494y5wFAPEDkNa1HiBvWzGAzkzllKUn/03y71qerGz84clzylLppnGVYZ6Grj08oM9seGyMOqWMKpSkrQCsKLnMDccjAKUDlcFsjnpYAdPnAKWsrCZayHFEKJtqz/ALetok47FKzSZRDGUjKf7i5L8xbyiHg5edYzCgcnoKn5QzLJUsnUkk++AVPVVxEcl4fmCGoBBEeAhwIiTIwrtARkSXgjg+GZrvE/B8MaDplhPJxFSIuSt4jgwFn9vyhrCJOHmJmKS6XY/XSLHiCmhvAnjkvwD+6o6g/KFhKjccktiVuaAkpJuUXSARenugWEgKZRtekSMbOUtia0CW6D+BDSwSAbjXoN+fwiVkTlv1FHFlQlZclqDR7wkpqQkuPhzjwJ+tYBwqYVvdJHtELWBlzBr+JPuI5H2eYiOlUdCqQFj4P2gl4dBCJJzKQy1Zic3kaAPWkF5nbub+cIAZnc1cvQV5Hp6RRgaWv8I8K+ggDfG+MHFKQVJylIKUsb66wIllnB1930I4CRZ2cPSEhL2gCODATLxCzfKkI/zLH0APoYhSX7tR0zp/8A0PjHJhZAA/UX8hQe14cxYyypaf3EqP8A9R8fWAUuTXzhqfhyIILS9ehjqRoYrTNoeCANDeC0jBkAG/Tm3yiF9wD0LQTwE4pDEvCJp6Us7HlYe+vshzETLOkH/I/AQ3Mm1hmcX8RjUlqn0DBPRiT7TEPiKlGXXezAMQ3wMPSyRZ8xhGJYoWl3Iq8Y2Aazfkx+EKmqKXD0IBHLrHAHUzs4b65Q3Nltemz8riJdCHhSSGrHCnzjgaj2gFJqbMeUJLb+cdSWjwQ5t/MApLgu1Aeo+qRocyZw+ZOSFysPLl/8eqYoyaH7woAsM6yM6SPCk2c3jPTNDuxHTfeEtoOo+MBq2EwnD+8xglowywE4YyBMXLAdUuZ3hOeYlJ8QTmYkgktFS7AyZKzie9TIWsSXkpxCgmWZmZOpUn9L6xVQB1ennCl1vQ+yA0mTwnhR+/JTNlfjKWjBZ1KOTu05yoGwSqYcgKyHCaPCZ8rh5wMvLKlKnJl4YqILKzLUrvDmzHMwACkEBswO7ZzLy2LDS3th+TgpiyUICipIKlBw2UAEqv1gNW7XL4bJKTJEnIVTEslCSrMlR0S/gytlNmfWJ8rC8Nmy5PdJw5mDuDPDIolbhTc3Hj8ozbAdnphRknoVKVmKZeYHxqopSRWhAY2qDyEOjAYuXPSZMtbOnKDlbIsOkMKMa+nOA0vH4bhiFJIRISFInqKSEulYA7sc6hRTuDAri44d91lKR92GZUj9qZqwVJE7MyswAeoKQwZjUtQOIyMUPxe6mCWlIJUWOZKnZVXZw9rQ0rgGKFBh1u5CrEEgBTEEsCxB3rAXXGDhqMZgxJTJXJXisQif3pBAl95LCD4V0QE5shOl3irdmMRJm8SlfeESkYdczxy6plJSAW/MqgcA3iv43DrlqCZiMhKQW5EOG5GI+WA0TikvAFE5cpMpL4BK5ZCsv/mCsZmRmOSYE0KXO8FsRguG/e8IwwyZShNC5QmJUCAhJlqUsTMqgVO2bIp3elsoQFHwh6kU3NQPSPTZhYAhinXlt5GA07hfD8EqbjEzpeFljwBCiuWRLRkWSrIibV1ZXMtRU4AasZcF06+2HU5S6rchodxyhuZUuXrXn/uASg6wpQI2+fOOBGmt4UJwIIIfYjQ/KAQlbPYv7DCUvcGOqlkUPUdI4KmggH56wQ6dR4hoDqR12hkB4cKE3zN5GnpHlJFTmHkD9CA7KQGqf9ct2hGbod+cO4QMrxJzAighuYhlssFJBZQ1BEB1ZB/L57wX7GYTvsdhpZClImTUImJGZzKUoJUDlqEteBS0IaijypErgfEJkiYZktapaspGZC1JLFtUkGrQGo8J4WJq8Co96sf8hiUrV3kw5UoAyF38LAXo/OAs7iK5UnhuLWJ0yWsKOKCFrAUmWspRUFklKSWqNIruC4uqSlSJc2ZKlzA6giZMCVaeIBTE8+cdXx1XcfdxPmCSxaUFzO7ZTn8uZjVr7QBPtuoYfFowEtc+ZLl5ETmUrNOdWcBKS4DJWwAFyaRbcVg0nG4WWROkLWidMnyBOmnN3aXkoKyf+sUuF5TRxvGaqxqVTe9VNUqbQiaSvOFpsrNmfMGDV0ES8Xx9czu1rnzpipf5FqnTiqWoipSSrwlwDRnYbQC/tCwwEzDzAFJ77DS1mWpSld0SCMoK6hLBwDFaTV38gNTEvi/EVTpilqWpZW2YqUVEkblZJ6QylSNb2s8A0pID1BPs9usNzEH5DlEjwG3x+MMaefnAdStmLWvT370jyUk03NI6hD2JJvbaHRLQEF3Kv0kWMA1Nu7EEfmH9WsNgUJfyh7EzMxd3JFefprEcQCkEFgTT1YR4mtKadYQIWm3nAeSmtbe6FFBSpjQ+z/Uc/UfOF4nTon3GAaza22jpU5PPf6vCDC5X5h1EBxI5wspLDV4VifzHqPdHcN+n+/5QDUxR1o2mn1SEkw9jPzeUMy7jrAchbNHU3848NOnzgOqSG57fER0LY0saF49+nz+UNGAWaVB6fzHQ1PbCFWH1tCk6dT8IDwNaPyPyjyTSFydP7hCFfmPUwHG5R7e3T5QvfoI6LeRgP//Z


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
> Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.
> 
> ...



  Funny thing, the first thought that came to my head on seeing the title of this thread was to think that Ms. Rousey would make a good Supergirl.

  But really, I see no reason why Supergirl can't be a cute, dainty, feminine character.  Superman has always been depicted as muscular and masculine in appearance, but his strength and his indestructibility are not really based on his musculature and bone structure, but on his inherent traits as a Kyrptonian.  There's no reason why Supergirl wouldn't have these same traits, regardless of her build.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> ...


I was wondering why Superman didn't ever take up Kung Fu.

Next time somebody breaks out a green rock he'll at least be able to defend himself long enough to get away.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> they never should have allowed tim burton near a batman movie.i still cant get over it to this day how he cast short,skinny runt, half balding receding hairline michael keaton for tall,muscular,handsome,full set of hair bruce wayne.



  I think that I like Mr. Keaton's treatment of the role more than any other actor who has played it.  I particularly liked the duality that he uniquely gave to the character, that no other actor has ever really achieved.  As Bruce Wayne, he was wimpy, weak, cowardly, and perhaps not entirely sane.  When he put on the Bat suit, he became truly a completely different character.  Nobody else ever depicted this duality as well as Mr. Keaton did.

  Sadly, by the time they got to the third movie in that series, which made this duality a more integral part of the overall story, Mr. Keaton had dropped out, and the role was now played by Val Kilmer, who really didn't do a very good job at all of portraying this aspect of the character.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The only reason I can think of is Supergirl, originally, was a teenager, and they want to maintain the age level.
> 
> I agree, she should be a bit beefier, and since she isn't in high school, should look a bit older.
> 
> To supplement the thread, how about a list of suggestions for an established actress better suited.


Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 4, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason I can think of is Supergirl, originally, was a teenager, and they want to maintain the age level.
> ...




She's been in everything for the last 10 years.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't like it.  I'm always like, what's he saying? What?  Lol.  He's like, bah-bah-bah.  Nope, I don't see a need for the raspy sounding old guy voice.



  By the last movie, it makes a certain amount of sense that he should sound a bit like an old man.  At the start of The Dark Knight Rises, we learn that he's been hiding away in seclusion for the past eight years, and not very far in, when he is thinking of reviving the Batman persona, we have a doctor informing him about how bad his physical condition has become.  This version of Batman really is a decrepit old man, who, in the stead of the physical strength and prowess that he once had, now gets by on heavy use of Mr. Fox's inventions and his own determination and passion.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, being a grownup, I'd rather see Supergirl as a badass fighting machine than some random teenager.    I still like Ronda Rousey if she could act the role!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
> Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.
> 
> ...



Coulda been worse. Coulda 'blackened' yet another classic character. Want black superheroes invent your own, don't take existing ones always having been white or some other ethnicity and suddenly make them black. That's so screamingly pc pathetic bs.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 5, 2015)

How about we take traditionally black characters and have white people play them?  Or remake movies with black characters and have whites play them?

Don't take other people's literary creations and put them through a pc changeemup to suit some recent nod to diversity. It's like rewriting Shakespeare. It's not your work, don't fuck with it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2015)

She's kind of a real life Supergirl, if you think about it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 5, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> How about we take traditionally black characters and have white people play them?  Or remake movies with black characters and have whites play them?
> 
> Don't take other people's literary creations and put them through a pc changeemup to suit some recent nod to diversity. It's like rewriting Shakespeare. It's not your work, don't fuck with it.




Roots, with an all white cast?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 5, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > How about we take traditionally black characters and have white people play them?  Or remake movies with black characters and have whites play them?
> ...



Well int he case of real-world or historical events that wouldn't make the point being only inflammatory. My thing's just not changing other people's characters willy-nilly to suit some modern political point. It's someone else's creation, you don't go changing other people's work even if you own the modern rights of doing so. Bad form.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > How about we take traditionally black characters and have white people play them?  Or remake movies with black characters and have whites play them?
> ...



Somehow, I don't think that would go over so well.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 5, 2015)

My thing'd be more along the lines of making Romeo and Juliet more positive and upbeat where they both survive at the end instead or something.   Radical changes like that to suit a modern sensibility piss me off to no end. As do Christian video stores where they edit all the profanity or other objectionable content from their movies.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
> Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.
> 
> ...



How 'bout her?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 5, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> I don't mind a fairly skinny Supergirl, but she should have SOME muscle. Ronda Rousey is probably too big. She would make a better She-Hulk.



How about a slender, beautiful woman who is in superb shape (though by no means overly-muscled)...and as a bonus, she could (in fact, would probably insist on) doing her own stunt work?  That being Cote de Pablo, best known as Ziva David from NCIS.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 5, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> ...


A reasonable alternative.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 5, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind a fairly skinny Supergirl, but she should have SOME muscle. Ronda Rousey is probably too big. She would make a better She-Hulk.
> ...


The point is.....they should be somebody who actually is an athlete.....not a supermodel that is all thumbs and runs like a girl.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Serious question: ever watch NCIS?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 5, 2015)

Other actresses considered for the role.

Claire Holt





Gemma Atkinson





Elizabeth Lail


----------



## konradv (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations, no one seems to be complaining about a black Jimmy Olsen.  At least we aren't seeing Limbaugh-esgue bloviations like when they were considering a black 007.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 2, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
> Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.
> 
> ...



Ironic that both the Supergirl and Flash actors were on _*Glee*_.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 2, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind a fairly skinny Supergirl, but she should have SOME muscle. Ronda Rousey is probably too big. She would make a better She-Hulk.
> ...



Much too old.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 3, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Other actresses considered for the role.
> 
> Claire Holt
> 
> ...



Claire Holt would have been a FAR better choice,she at least is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 3, 2015)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



agreed,yeah she has the build and everything you would wish for for someone playing the role but yeah she is tool old,thats why i would rather take claire holt over her.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 3, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > they never should have allowed tim burton near a batman movie.i still cant get over it to this day how he cast short,skinny runt, half balding receding hairline michael keaton for tall,muscular,handsome,full set of hair bruce wayne.
> ...


so you like a guy who looked nothing at all like the comic character and who copied chris reeves performance being macho as batman but a good in public,okay.

sadly burton was allowed near batman and the worst casting choice in comicbook history ever at that time occured.and sorry you ignored my point that kilmer at LEAST looked the role and acted like bruce wayne being much better and more believeable as bruce wayne that sorry ass keaton.

deal with it,Bale was leaps and bounds the best Batman ever because he was excellent BOTH roles.sorry the truth hurts.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


>


She's browner


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2015)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> ...


Must be either Jewish or Gay.


----------



## westwall (Nov 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
> Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.
> 
> ...







Well,  she is SUPER you know!  She doesn't have to have muscles or anything like that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Unless you are an anti-Semite or homophobe, why do you care?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2015)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


It's  a fact of life in Hollywood. 

Most of the biggest stars in Hollywood  are Jewish. Half of the rest are Gay or Lesbian. It's  a very tight-knit exclusive club.


Lena Dunham 
Jessie Eisenberg 
Andrew Garfield 
Joseph  Gordon - Levitt  
Jake Gyllenhaal 
Jonah Hill 
Scarlett  Johansson 
Shia LaBeouf 
Natalie Portman 
Daniel  Radcliff 
Nikki Reed
Seth Rogan
Amy Schumer 
David Arquette 
Sacha Baron Cohen 
Selma Blair
Adrian  Brody 
Corey Feldman 
James Franco
Sarah Michelle  Gellar
Seth Green
Gwyneth Paltrow 
Amanda Peete 
Joaquin Phoenix 
River Phoenix 
Winona Ryder
Andy Samberg 
Fred Savage
Sarah Silverman 
Tori Spelling 
Rachel Weisz
Zach Efron


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Just out of curiosity, why did you quote my post instead of the person making the nonsensical comment?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2015)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Because  you quoted me.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh well, she's a cute girl anyway.  I don't see why anyone is upset over the choice.  I like Rhonda Rousey because she is a bad ass chick, but Super Girl is supposed to be a goodie goodie girl, so I think this girl fits the profile.


----------



## Blackrook (Nov 7, 2015)

I like the show and so does my wife.  It's refreshing to see a girl who isn't afraid to be girl.  The target audience is teenage girls, and most of them don't aspire to be ballbusting lesbians.


----------



## Programmer (Nov 8, 2015)

Possible Michael turner influence with the skinny heroine.  I guess if the your super powers do all the heavy lifting...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> I like the show and so does my wife.  It's refreshing to see a girl who isn't afraid to be girl.  The target audience is teenage girls, and most of them don't aspire to be ballbusting lesbians.



Oh, but they do aspire to be Super Girl?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I've been watching the Colts game this afternoon, and they had a commercial of the new Supergirl series. Poor choice dudes....
> She throws a punch and she looks like she never threw one before. She's weak looking and it appears the only reason they picked her was because she was a model...and GOOD GOD!!!
> Throw that damned skirt away. She's a damned superhero.....not a Girl-scout.
> 
> ...




Wolverine: "You guys actually go outside in these things?"

Cyclops: "What would you prefer? Yellow spandex?"

"X-Men"


----------

